# How to replace fuel pressure regulator



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone who has replaced a fuel pressure regulator on a B14 Sentra please reply.

Do I need to remove the fuel rail?

Tool needed to removed extra tight mounting Phillips screws?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

You shouldn't need to remove the fuel rail. The trick is getting the screw off though, I think I ended up using vice grips.
Other than that you just need a new FPR and a new O ring (possibly new bolts since you likely strip the old ones).


----------

